# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Drama 4 Myself

## NorthSpots

hey leute..
mir ist in diesen sommerferien ein ziemliches drama unterlaufen und zwar wurde ich von unserem campingplatz verwiesen  :Frown:  (Wulfener Hals, Fehmarn) die bertreiben da wirklich wir waren nur etwas lauter und haben von nem kollgene die karre ans meer gestellt (als es dunkel war) und sind surfen gegangen, das hat den wohl garnicht gepasst.

da ich leider noch keinen fhrerschein bzw auto habe habe ich nun keine gelegenheit mehr an fehmarns und umgebungsspots zu gelangen..da ich sonst mit meinem dad dort hingefahren bin und diese mich nun nicht mehr mitnehmen drfen

ich wohne in wedel, nhe HH gibt es leute die noch platz im bulli haben und am wochenende mal surfen fahren oder evt. die nchsten tage irgentwo hinfahren?

hang loose

achja...ob kiter oder surfer ich bin beides^^

----------

